# User profiles/folders



## Hickoryw (Dec 6, 2008)

Would be really nice if each person in the house didn't have to wade through everyones recordings to find their own. With 3 Tb of space and multiple minis attached being able to create folders or prophiles and move recordings to them and/or set a profile/folder to save to when setting up a recording/one-pass seems obvious...

Also would be nice if other groups like "recordings" and not just "all" could be sorted in folders or, as the older tivos called it, "groups" then by date or alphabetically.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Hickoryw said:


> Would be really nice if each person in the house didn't have to wade through everyones recordings to find their own. With 3 Tb of space and multiple minis attached being able to create folders or prophiles and move recordings to them and/or set a profile/folder to save to when setting up a recording/one-pass seems obvious...
> 
> Also would be nice if other groups like "recordings" and not just "all" could be sorted in folders or, as the older tivos called it, "groups" then by date or alphabetically.


What would happen if 2 in house of 3 wanted same program...or all 3 people. Record it 2 or 3 times using 2 or 3 tuners?

How do you stack recording priorities if no tuners are available to fulfill everyone's request?


----------



## essential (Jan 18, 2016)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> What would happen if 2 in house of 3 wanted same program...or all 3 people. Record it 2 or 3 times using 2 or 3 tuners?
> 
> How do you stack recording priorities if no tuners are available to fulfill everyone's request?


I assume something like folder shortcuts on a computer, things are only recorded once but shortcuts to that recording are placed in the "Profile" lists. I think it would actually not to terribly difficult from a programming standpoint on Tivo's end, the bigger problem comes when "User A" wants to delete a recording that "User B" hasn't watched yet, that might cause more programming issues.

They could do this in multiple ways.

I assume deleting would only delete it from your user profiles "list" and the recording itself would only be deleted from the HD when the last user with it in their list actually deletes it, with maybe a Yes/No "Are You Sure" prompt when the last user deletes notifying them that they are the last user with the recording.

There could also be a "Main" profile which contains everything and then any users just have their selected recordings show up in their lists. Then users have a "Remove From List" option, but shows would actually have to be "deleted" from the "Main" profile.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This forum could use a FAQ. This has been suggested many many times. Not that I'm unsupportive, but it has been discussed ad nauseum and I think it would be more powerful to Tivo to see them all together instead of fractured every once in a while.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

essential said:


> I assume something like folder shortcuts on a computer, things are only recorded once but shortcuts to that recording are placed in the "Profile" lists. I think it would actually not to terribly difficult from a programming standpoint on Tivo's end, the bigger problem comes when "User A" wants to delete a recording that "User B" hasn't watched yet, that might cause more programming issues. They could do this in multiple ways. I assume deleting would only delete it from your user profiles "list" and the recording itself would only be deleted from the HD when the last user with it in their list actually deletes it, with maybe a Yes/No "Are You Sure" prompt when the last user deletes notifying them that they are the last user with the recording. There could also be a "Main" profile which contains everything and then any users just have their selected recordings show up in their lists. Then users have a "Remove From List" option, but shows would actually have to be "deleted" from the "Main" profile.


Sounds good. I would add a notice when you delete if the show is still in another folder so it makes sense that the free space doesn't change.


----------



## jollick (Dec 2, 2013)

My thought on the folders is to have a feature like ReplayTV did. I was able to create folders to sort shows.
Example: Car Shows, Exercise, Movie, Health, Comedy, Favorite, etc.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Especially with the increased size of hard drives in the boxes nowadays, would be convenient to many.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> Sounds good. I would add a notice when you delete if the show is still in another folder so it makes sense that the free space doesn't change.


The logical thing in my mind is to do it like Gmail with folder-like tags. 
Anybody can tag anything and can look at their tagged shows, then when they're done with it, either remove your tag, or "archive" it and when everybody has archived it, it gets deleted.
You could have arbitrary tags, too... Household Members, Commercial-free, categories that Rovi Data doesn't support, etc.

I was toying with a project of creating a new interface using TiVo's HME (and maybe moyekj's KMTTG) that could have a new guide and support tags, etc. Mostly this is possible, but I'm not really motivated because my house prefers to watch Live TV, and we prefer to watch it with Closed Captions. None of the technologies available support the combination of Live TV with Closed Captions in HD through HME, and this project would be a lot of work for something my own household would be unwilling to use for that one reason.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> I was toying with a project of creating a new interface using TiVo's HME (and maybe moyekj's KMTTG) that could have a new guide and support tags, etc. Mostly this is possible, but I'm not really motivated because my house prefers to watch Live TV, and we prefer to watch it with Closed Captions. None of the technologies available support the combination of Live TV with Closed Captions in HD through HME, and this project would be a lot of work for something my own household would be unwilling to use for that one reason.


I was watching that and was saddened when you hit the CC speed bump. An alternative interface would be useful, on its own, but especially if it could help show TiVo how their existing interface could be improved.


----------

